# [SAMBA] Comment débuter, aide pour les débutants

## lcoulon

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis débutant avec Gentoo et je voudrais faire fonctionner Samba sur ma Kurobox ( OS Gentoo )

Webmin est installé.

Je souhaite pour partager une partition Linux présente sur ma Kurobox avec mes ordinateurs fonctionnant sous Windows XP.

Pouvez vous m'aider ?

Merci bien.

----------

## musclosaure

ben moi j'ai config mon imprimante pour le reseau local je sais pas si ca va t'aider mais je vais te dire comment j'ai fais pour samba, donc ben deja un petit emerge emerge samba

ensuite j'ai recup un smb.conf de mdk (sous mdk il est deja config) et je l'ai changer la variable WORKGROUP (tu lui met la valeur WORKGROUP) et tu lance le serveur samba: /etc/init.d/samba start et hop c'est bon.

Si tu va sur les pc  de reseau tu recherches l'ordi dans favoris reseau et tu devrais le trouver meme si tu n'a aps partagé de fichier.

et comme GUI pour voir les partages des pc windows j'utilise sm4k qui est pas terrible quand tu es sous gnome. voila en esperant que ca peut te servir (si tu veut je peut te passer le smb.conf)

----------

## lcoulon

Au départ le smb.conf est un fichier vierge, n'est-ce pas ?

il faut le créer, quel est son emplacement exact ?

Moi lorsque je lance Samba avec la commande "Start" je n'ai pas d'erreur , je suppose donc que le fichier config doit bien exister quelque part ?

Par contre je ne vois rien dans mon voisinage réseau Windows...

----------

## musclosaure

ben si le fichier smb est vierge c'est normale que tu le vois pas dans le voisinage reseau, je te passe le smb.conf de mdk, tu n'a rien a changer:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # This is the main Samba configuration file. You should read the
> 
> # smb.conf(5) manual page in order to understand the options listed
> ...

 

faut le mettre dans /etc/samba/smb.conf, relance le serveur et ca doit etre bon

----------

## lcoulon

Merci, j'ai ajouté les lignes ci-jointes au fichier en faisant ceci :

nano /etc/samba/smb.conf

A présent j'ai redemarré Samba et sous mon voisinage réseau je ne vois que l'imprimante : 

PDF-GEN

Comment faire a présent pour partager une partition Linux avee des répertoires accessibles par certains utilisateurs et d'autres non ...

----------

## musclosaure

c'est une tres bone question  :Very Happy: 

je sais que quand j'ai testé KDE on pouvait faire click droit et partager les fichiers, mais là sous gnome je sais pas il y a peut etre un plinguin ou un truc du genre, ou un GUI disponible pour ca.

fait: emerge --search samba et regardes si ya pas des GUI disponible.

ou sinon tu lance samba dans un terminal et regardes l'aide, sa doit pas tres bien compliqué. Mais si tu utiises sm4k pour voir les fichier partagé des autre pc windows je crois qu'il met en partage le dossier: /home/toi/sm4k ou quelque chose comme ca.

----------

## musclosaure

tient 2 lien interessant:

http://www.ac-creteil.fr/reseaux/systemes/linux/samba-linux.html

http://lea-linux.org/reseau/samba.html

----------

## colito

sans vouloir vous péter votre topic, je pense que pour un débutant, le plus simple est d'utiliser swat, surtout pour un partage simple comme il envisage de le faire...

Connecte toi via ton navigateur sur http://localhost:901

Tu accèdes alors à swat qui est une interface web qui te permet de faire pas mal de choses en toute simplicité...ça t'évite les fichiers de conf un peu lourds, etc...

Si tu veux utiliser swat, il faut par contre que tu aies préalablement déclaré ton user root samba:

smbpasswd -a root 

en espérant ne pas avoir répondu à côté...  :Wink: 

----------

## lcoulon

J'ai suivi ton conseil, mais lorsque j'essaie de me connecter, j'ai ' Connection refusée ' ...

----------

## niolou

Alors je vais reprendre le .conf de musclosaure en tachant de l'expliquer un peu ... Je vire les commentaire et ne garde que ce qui est primordiale pour toi a priori :

```

[global] 

workgroup = WORKGROUP 

```

Ici tu définis simplement le nom de ton groupde travail chez moi par exemple WORKGROUP est remplacé par QUAKEMASTER

```

# netbios name = <name_of_this_server> 

```

Deja décommente cette ligne dans ton .conf. netbios name est le nom que tu vas attribuer a ton PC via samba ce n'est pas obligatoirement l'hostname. Chez moi cela donne netbios name = zeu$

```

server string = linux 

```

Cette ligne ci peut etre commenté elle sert juste a decrire le serveur lorsque tu seras sur voisinage réseau pas tres interressant tu peux commenter avec un # devant la ligne 

```

printing = cups 

printcap name = cups 

load printers = yes 

```

Ici tu indique a samba de pouvoir utiliser cups comme "serveur d'impression". Inutile si tu ne souhaites pas partager d'imprimante (ATTENTION l'activation de cette ligne ne dispense pas d'une configuaration de cups) 

```

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m 

```

Là je crois que c'est clair on définit le chemin du log.

```

max log size = 50 

```

Taille du fichier log en Kb

```
 

hosts allow = 192.168.1. 127. 

```

Cette ligne est optionnelle mais neanmoins tres utile si tu as plusieurs réseau chez toi. Ici on n'autorise juste les adresses IP 192.168.1.X et 127.X.X.X à pouvoir se connecter au serveur samba. Je te conseil de commenter la ligne pour ne pas te compliquer la vie pour l'instant.

```

map to guest = bad user 

```

Cette ligne la definit que si utilisateur se plante dans son mdp ou de meme si l'user n'existe pas il pourra alors etre authentifier par samba en tant qu' "invité"

```

security = user 

```

Applique les restrictions en fonction de l'utilisateur.

```

encrypt passwords = yes 

```

On indique à samba que l'on souhaite que les mdp samba soit encrypté (attention les mdp samba et les mdp système ne sont pas les mêmes je decrirai ca plus loin  :Smile: 

```

smb passwd file = /etc/samba/smbpasswd 

```

On indique à samba ou seront stocké les log/pass

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192 

```

#============================ Share Definitions ============================== 

wins support = no 

```

C'est ici que commence le partage de fichier a proprement dit.

```

[homes]

comment = Home Directories 

browseable = no 

writable = yes 

```

Ici donc on autorise chaque utilisateur à pouvoir acceder à son /home. Il sera alors utilisable par l'utilisateur et uniquement lui ici en lecture/écriture de plus seulement lui pourra VOIR ce repertoire(browseable=no).

```

[printers] 

comment = All Printers 

path = /var/spool/samba 

browseable = no 

guest ok = yes 

writable = no 

printable = yes 

create mode = 0700 

```

Alors ici comment, ce sont les commentaires. Path, le chin d'acces en l'occurence à la spool (file d'attente de l'imprimante) pour que samba sache ou trouver les documents à imprimer. Guest ok = yes , signifie que n'importe qui peut imprimer dessus. writeable = no signifie que l'ecriture est iterdite dessus. Printable = yes , autorise l'impression. Create mode = 0700 signifie que les fichiers envoyer vers la spool (/var/spool/samba en l'occurence) auront les droits en 0700.

```

[print$] 

path = /var/lib/samba/printers 

browseable = yes 

write list = @adm root 

guest ok = yes 

inherit permissions = yes 

# Settings suitable for Winbind: 

# write list = @"Domain Admins" root 

# force group = +@"Domain Admins" 

```

Ici je ne commenterais pas je te laisse te référer au differente doc samba.

```

[all] 

comment = Public Stuff 

path = /home/samba/public 

public = yes 

writable = no 

write list = @staff 

```

Alors premiere introduction au partage a proprement dit : 

all sera le nom que les utilisateurs verront dans voisinage réseau. Remarque il est tjrs définit entre []

path = /home/samba/public sera le chemin d'acces au répertoire "all"

public=yes on autorise tout le monde a le voir et le lire.

writeable= no il n'est pas autorisé d'ecrire dedans.

write liste = @staff il n'est pas autorisé d'ecrire sauf pour le groupe staff. Remarque les définition de groupe se font avec un @devant le nom du groupe.

Synthese : Ici on dispose donc d'un fichier nommé "all" accessible par tt le monde mais ou seul les utilisateur menbre du groupe staff ont le droit d'écrire.

```

[fredsdir] 

comment = Fred's Service 

path = /usr/somewhere/private 

valid users = fred 

public = no 

writable = yes 

```

Explications :

[fredsdir] le repertoire sera visible dans le voisinage réseau sous le nom de fredsdir

comment commentaires diverses

path=/usr/somewhere/private chemin d'acces au reperetoire.

valid user = fred on autorise uniquement fred a pouvoir se connecter au partage.

public = no personne a part fred peut consulter le repertoire

writeable = yes droit d'acces en ecriture

Synthese explicative : 

Le repertoire vu son le nom fredsdir ayant pour chemin d'acces /usr/somewhere/private pourra etre accessible uniquement par l'utilisateur fred, ce dernier aura les droits d'ecriture sur le repertoire.

```

[myshare] 

path = /usr/somewhere/shared 

valid users = mary fred 

public = no 

writable = yes 

force create mask = 0765 

force create mode = 0765

```

Explications :

[myshare] le partage aura pour nom dans le voisinage réseau "myshare"

path = /usr/somewhere/shared définit le chemin d'acces vers le repertoire.

valid users = mary fred seul les utilisateurs fred et mary sont autorisé à acceder au partage

public = no le repertoire ne peut accessible qu epar fred ou mary

writeable = yes fred et mary auront les droit d'ecriture dessus

force create mask = 0765 tout fichier créé aura le mask a 0765

force create mode = 0765 tout repertoire créé aura le mask a 0765

Synthese explicative : 

Le repertoire myshare sera de chemin d'acces /usr/somewhere/shared ne sera accessible que par mary ou fred ces derniers auront des droits d'ecriture. Lorsqu'il mettront un fichier à l'interieur celui-ci aura le mask automatiquement à 0765 de meme pour un repertoire.

Voila pour les explication du .conf, je vais maitenant te montrer comment on définit les utilisateur mary et fred : 

```

smbpasswd -a mary

password : secret

retype password : secret

```

ici on ajoute (-a = add ) l'utilisateur mary avec les mdp secret. Elle se connectera donc aux differents repertoire a l'aide de son mdp qui est mary désormais. 

N'oubli pas de relancer le daemon samba apres tout modification du .confvia la commande suivante : 

```

cd /etc/init.d

./samba restart

```

Voila en esperant que tu y vois plus clair maintenant. Je tiens à m'excuser pour les fautes d'orthographe de synthaxe ou autre mais je suis au taf pas le temps de relire dsl  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

HEuu excusez moi messieurs mais il y as l'air d'y avoir des cales en samba dans le secteur ^^

 j'aurais une requete simplissime mais hoo combien prisedeteteissime(TM)

 Je veux faire en sorte que /mnt/USB soit en partage complet ecriture lecture garniture confiture pour tout le monde entier sans aucune restrictions d'acces ni mot de passe ni creation de compte specifique sur ma gentoo ....

 C'est simple mais embetant j'ai teste 458 configs differentes a tel point que j'ai voulu me tourner vers le clic droit partager de KDE (qui ne marche pas chez moi)

donc si quelqu'un as une config de ce genre la sous la main je suis double preneur merc ^^

----------

## colito

pour swat c'est normal: fo que t'édites  ton etc/xinetd.d.swat  est que tu passes le paramètre disable à no, puis tu fais un pkill -HUP xinetd et t'essaies de te reconnecter, et là ça va marcher...

----------

## lcoulon

Ok , mais depuis Webmin j'accede aux options de Swat mais je n'arrive pas a spécifier une partition partagée ...

----------

## colito

faut aller dans le menu "shares". de là, tu tapes dans le seul champ que l'interface t'offre le nom que tu veux donner au partage, tu cliques sur le bouton créer juste à côté du champ en question, et là il te déroule les choix pour ton partage...

----------

## lcoulon

C'est exactement ce que j'ai fait  mais ca ne fonctionne pas, il refuse de valider un repertoire de partage ...

----------

## niolou

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> HEuu excusez moi messieurs mais il y as l'air d'y avoir des cales en samba dans le secteur ^^
> 
>  j'aurais une requete simplissime mais hoo combien prisedeteteissime(TM)
> 
>  Je veux faire en sorte que /mnt/USB soit en partage complet ecriture lecture garniture confiture pour tout le monde entier sans aucune restrictions d'acces ni mot de passe ni creation de compte specifique sur ma gentoo ....
> ...

 

Alors déjà il faut que tu es le mask correctement configurer sur /mnt/USB

Ensuite dans ton samba.conf tu peux mettre ca :

```

[USB]

path=/mnt/USB

public = yes

guest ok =yes

writeable = yes

force create mask = 0755

force create mode = 0755

```

----------

## dapsaille

Merci niolou

ca fontionne tres bien ..

EDIT= Oups ca marche pour un dossier /test sur lequel j'ai fait chmod 777 /test (je sais c'est pas propre mais c'est perso donc :p)

mais pour mon dossier USB qui est un disque FAT32 j'ai beau faire chmod 777 /mnt/USB ca ne fonctionne pas meme avec un chmod 777 /mnt/USB -R

 Donc la je ne vois pas ....  :Sad: 

----------

## colito

@ lcoulon

C'est bizarre ce que tu dis...Tu as bien crée ton user root samba avant avec un mot de passe? tu te connectes bien avec ce user là? Il te met quoi comme message d'erreur?

----------

## niolou

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Merci niolou
> 
> ca fontionne tres bien ..
> 
> EDIT= Oups ca marche pour un dossier /test sur lequel j'ai fait chmod 777 /test (je sais c'est pas propre mais c'est perso donc :p)
> ...

 

Modifie ton fstab en consequence : 

```

/dev/sda1 /mnt/USB noatime,umask=0777 0 0

```

----------

## dapsaille

Colito=

Je souhaitais creer un partage sans compte ni rien .. cela fonctionne pour /test sur un disque reiserfs mais pas pour /mnt/USB qui est monte en VFAT 

 sinon oui j'ai bien cre le compte root pour smb avec son pass car j'ai teste swat ^^ donc je confirme ce login/pass est 

valide seulement autant pour acceder a /test il ne demande aucun login/pass a partir de win2k en lecture/ecriture et 

c'est ce que je veux autant pour /mnt/USB il me met "Accès au réseau refusé" :Shocked:   sans meme me demander de login/pass 

(ce dont je ne veux pas de toutes facons) ...

 To be continued  :Very Happy: Last edited by dapsaille on Thu Mar 03, 2005 4:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dapsaille

niolou j'aais essaye cette manip en suivant une doc mais elle ne devais pas etre a jour en effet il y avait 

/dev/hdb1   /windows   vfat   auto,users,async,exec,dev,suid,rw,mode=777,umask=000

hors mode=777 ne me permettait meme pas de monter le disque en local :p

 Malgre ta manip qui elle ne cause pas d'erreurs j'ai toujours le meme soucis .... 

 Je poste mon smb.conf au cas ou ^^

# Samba config file created using SWAT

# from 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1)

# Date: 2005/03/03 16:31:32

# Global parameters

[global]

workgroup = WORKGROUP

security = share

[USB]

path=/mnt/USB

public = yes

guest ok =yes

writeable = yes

force create mask = 0755

force create mode = 0755

----------

## dapsaille

J'ai peur de ne pas etre le seul dans ce cas 

 je poste un lien hors gentoo.org pour infos et je le suis pour vois si reponse il y as .... ames charitables n'hesitez pas a participer :p je suis tout ouie ^^

http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2003-May/067823.html

----------

## lcoulon

Je n'arrive toujours pas a faire fonctionner Samba, je ne sais pas pourquoi :

j'ai crée le fichier smb.conf avec la commande :

Voici son contenu , y voyez vous un pb ?

---------------

[global]

# 1. Server Naming Options:

# workgroup = NT-Domain-Name or Workgroup-Name

workgroup = MSHOME

# netbios name = KUROBOX

server string = Gentoo

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 50

map to guest = bad user

security = user

encrypt passwords = yes

smb passwd file = /etc/samba/smbpasswd

dns proxy = no

wins support = no

[homes]

comment = Home Directories

browseable = no

writable = yes

# Alors premiere introduction au partage a proprement dit :

# [all] sera le nom que les utilisateurs verront dans voisinage réseau. Remarque il est tjrs définit entre []

# path = /home/samba/public sera le chemin d'acces au répertoire "all"

# public=yes on autorise tout le monde a le voir et le lire.

# writeable= no il n'est pas autorisé d'ecrire dedans.

# Synthese : Ici on dispose donc d'un fichier nommé "all" accessible par tt le monde.

[all]

comment = Public Stuff

path = /datafiles

public = yes

writable = yes

-----------

Je sais pas trop comment créer des users ... 

Est-ce facile depuis Webmin ?

Merci de votre aide.

----------

## dapsaille

Icoulon

 si tu souhaite un partage sans restrictions tu peux utiliser ca ca fontionnes ^^

global]

workgroup = WORKGROUP

security = share

[USB]

path=/TONREPERTOIRE

public = yes

guest ok =yes

writeable = yes

force create mask = 0755

force create mode = 0755

ca devrait fontionner sans soucis mais la il n'y as aucune restriction ni utilisateur specifique ^^[/quote]

----------

## lcoulon

Je vais essayer , par contre si je veux que dans /datafiles ( répertoire que je veux partager ) 

il y ai aussi d'autres répertoires, seulement accessibles que par certains utilisateurs, comment dois-je faire ?

----------

## dapsaille

La je ne peux pas te dire malheureusement .. je ne cherche qu'a faire que du full access a tout le monde ^^

----------

## niolou

 *lcoulon wrote:*   

> Je n'arrive toujours pas a faire fonctionner Samba, je ne sais pas pourquoi :
> 
> j'ai crée le fichier smb.conf avec la commande :
> 
> Voici son contenu , y voyez vous un pb ?
> ...

 

Je ne sais pas ce que tu en penses mais si deja tu commencais par decommenter cette ligne (enlever le # )

```

# netbios name = KUROBOX

```

Deja tu aurais un nom netbios valide. 

Pour creer des User aucune idée depuis webmin. En console CF plus haut.  :Razz: 

Execute une cmde shell depuis Webmin si tu n'a pas d'acces SSH/Telnet sur ta machine.

----------

## niolou

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> J'ai peur de ne pas etre le seul dans ce cas 
> 
>  je poste un lien hors gentoo.org pour infos et je le suis pour vois si reponse il y as .... ames charitables n'hesitez pas a participer :p je suis tout ouie ^^
> 
> http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2003-May/067823.html

 

Remodifie la ligne que je t'ai fais ajouter dans le fstab : 

```

/dev/sda1 /mnt/USB noatime,users,umask=0777 0 0

```

J'en suis pas sur du tt la ...Last edited by niolou on Thu Mar 03, 2005 5:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lcoulon

Sous SSH, comment fais-tu pour créer des comptes ?

----------

## niolou

 *lcoulon wrote:*   

> Sous SSH, comment fais-tu pour créer des comptes ?

 

Une fois que tu es tu es logguer tu fais 

```

smbpasswd -a userquetuveuxajouter

```

Il va te demande un mdp et de le confirmer. 

Rappel : 

-a = add = ajouter un utilisateur

-x = delete = supprimer un utilisateur

-m = machine = machine en fonction de son nom netbios

----------

## lcoulon

Ok , mais ca c'est pour changer les password Samba des users.

Mais comment fais tu pour créer des users ?

----------

## niolou

 *lcoulon wrote:*   

> Ok , mais ca c'est pour changer les password Samba des users.
> 
> Mais comment fais tu pour créer des users ?

 

pour ajouter un user c'est 

```

useradd userquetuveuxajouter

```

Differentes options option s'offre a toi (man useradd) si tu ne souhaite pas qu'il est de shell valide par exmple (c'est a dire qu'il ouvre une session ssh, gnome, kde, telnet ... ) alors c'est ca qu'il faut taper :

```

useradd userquetuveuxajouter -s /bin/false

```

----------

## lcoulon

Bon ok, voici ce que j'ai fait :

useradd -m -s /bin/false -c "Samba Admin" -G admins admin          ' Ajout de l'utilisateur "admin" dans le compte "admins"

useradd -m -s /bin/false -c "Samba Users" -G users emilie              ' Ajout de l'utilisateur "emilie" dans le compte "users"

smbpasswd -a admin                                                                    ' Mise en place du mot de passe Samba de l'utilisateur " admin "

smbpasswd -a emilie                                                                    ' Mise en place du mot de passe Samba de l'utilisateur " emilie "

chgrp admins /datafiles/shared                                                      ' Definition du répertoire d'acces par défaut des utilisateurs présents dans "admins"

chgrp users /datafiles/emilie                                                          ' Definition du répertoire d'acces par défaut des utilisateurs présents dans "users"

chmod 775 /datafiles/shared

chmod 775 /datafiles/emilie

SVP, Dites moi si mes commentaires sont justes ...

Ensuite je créé le smb.conf suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [global]
> 
> [global]
> ...

 

Pouvez vous me dire si ce fichier est correct ?

Le compte "Admin" aurait accès au Répertoire "shared" + "emilie"

et le compte "emilie" n'aurait accès qu'au répertoire "emilie"

L'usb serait accessible par tous.

Dans mon cas je ne sais pas comment monter l'usb via une commande Linux, pouvez vous m'indiquer comment faire  ?

----------

## krinn

1/ Des comptes admin et emilie avec les mots de passe admin et emilie y'a rien de pire ! 

Si, créer un compte Administrateur et ne met aucun mot de passe, ca ira encore plus vite

2/ Ajoute "hosts allow = ipquetuasenlocal 127." au moins !!!

3/ Preuves qu'il faut pas rigoler avec ca

```

Mar  4 12:54:19 [smbd] Denied connection from  (80.16.109.10)_

Mar  4 12:54:38 [smbd] [2005/03/04 12:54:38, 0] lib/access.c:check_access(328)_

Mar  4 12:54:38 [smbd] Denied connection from  (84.4.32.26)_

Mar  4 12:54:49 [smbd] [2005/03/04 12:54:49, 0] lib/access.c:check_access(328)_

Mar  4 12:54:49 [smbd] Denied connection from  (84.4.146.37)_

Mar  4 12:55:14 [smbd] [2005/03/04 12:55:14, 0] lib/access.c:check_access(328)_

Mar  4 12:55:14 [smbd] Denied connection from  (84.4.185.207)_

Mar  4 12:55:17 [smbd] [2005/03/04 12:55:17, 0] lib/access.c:check_access(328)_

Mar  4 12:55:17 [smbd] Denied connection from  (84.4.162.68)_

Mar  4 12:55:29 [smbd] [2005/03/04 12:55:29, 0] lib/access.c:check_access(328)_

Mar  4 12:55:29 [smbd] Denied connection from  (84.4.138.71)_

Mar  4 12:55:36 [smbd] [2005/03/04 12:55:36, 0] lib/access.c:check_access(328)_

Mar  4 12:55:36 [smbd] Denied connection from  (84.4.10.236)_

Mar  4 12:55:50 [smbd] [2005/03/04 12:55:50, 0] lib/access.c:check_access(328)_

Mar  4 12:55:50 [smbd] Denied connection from  (84.4.72.80)_

Mar  4 12:56:13 [smbd] [2005/03/04 12:56:13, 0] lib/access.c:check_access(328)_

Mar  4 12:56:13 [smbd] Denied connection from  (84.4.10.218)_

Mar  4 12:56:13 [smbd] [2005/03/04 12:56:13, 0] lib/access.c:check_access(328)_

Mar  4 12:56:13 [smbd] Denied connection from  (84.4.68.5)_

Mar  4 12:56:18 [smbd] [2005/03/04 12:56:18, 0] lib/access.c:check_access(328)_

Mar  4 12:56:18 [smbd] Denied connection from  (84.4.185.130)_

Mar  4 12:56:21 [smbd] [2005/03/04 12:56:21, 0] lib/access.c:check_access(328)_

Mar  4 12:56:21 [smbd] Denied connection from  (84.4.138.71)_

```

----------

## lcoulon

Excuse moi, je ne te suis pas trop ...

L'utilisateur Admin a un mot de passe définit, différent de admin et pour Emilie c'est pareil .

Pourquoi ne dit tu cela ?

----------

## krinn

parceque je pensais que c'est ce que tu avais fait...

sinon ajoute le host allow

et

vire netbios name (si non present samba utilisera ton nom d'ordi)

----------

## lcoulon

hosts allow = ipquetuasenlocal 127

C'est fait quoi exactement stp ?

----------

## niolou

 *lcoulon wrote:*   

> hosts allow = ipquetuasenlocal 127
> 
> C'est fait quoi exactement stp ?

 

par exemple 

```

host allow = 192.168.1. 127.

```

Voila ce que ca donne chez moi 192.168.1 doit etre l'adresse de ton reseau par exemple 192.168.0.

----------

## lcoulon

Entendu mais quel est le role de cette ligne ?

----------

## blasserre

hosts allow = 192.168.0.

machines autorisées = ton réseau

c'est facile et ça t'évite les mauvaises surprises des scriptkiddies

----------

